# Bagged one!



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey, look what I got last night!
[attachment=15184]


----------



## scrimman (Dec 25, 2012)

LOL! Thats so wrong its right!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2012)

:rotflmao3: Funny!


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahah !


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2012)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Yeah you lit him up for sure!


----------



## longbeard (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats some funny stuff there. lololol


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like a trophy- Boone and crockett class!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## EricJS (Dec 25, 2012)

HaHa! That _really_ made my day!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well done Barry !!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 25, 2012)

be carefull skinin that one barry:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2012)

Wasn't expecting that... Gives me an idea for the neighbors' house next year!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2012)

Glad to bring a little holliday cheer! Feel free to steal the pic, I did


----------

